# Who screamed during pushing?



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I am curious if there are other screamers out there. I screamed out my ds. The screaming was completely involuntary. It hurt, but not nearly as much as it sounded like.







I felt bad, I probably made other women change their minds about not having iv narcs or epidurals. I was THAT loud. Thankfully I only pushed 10-15 mins.

So, any other screamers out there?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I "vocalized" during pushing with all 3 births.


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

does roaring count? I mostly swear and pray and roar. dd's head was askew.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Best I can recollect, with #1 (pushed for about 40 minutes) I "vocalized" like a weightlifter or a tennis player straining for a hard shot. It was involuntary, it wasn't shrieks of pain, it was just -- here comes that urge to push okay i've gotta gotta push aaaaaaaiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhuhhhhhhhhhhhh .

With #2, one big yell -- I was in the tub, thinking I was still pre-transition, my water popped, and she crowned. I got the full FER reponse - (not just the "pressure leads to the urge to push" that people use FER for, but the full "expel the baby at this moment" reflex). And it surprised the BEJEEZUS out of me. Wow. Every L&D nurse plus the midwife came trotting into the jacuzzi room


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I screamed for an hour with DD1, it *really* hurt to push her out. I didn't make a peep with DD2, but then again, she was out in three pushes.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Does screaming at the television during "A Baby Story" and other televised births count?









Interesting question, the responses give a perspective on labor I hadn't seen before.


----------



## klg47 (May 20, 2003)

I screamed or did something loud. With my first, I pushed 3-4 hours. I probably grunted or something, but don't recall screaming. With my second, I pushed 2 hours, and was pretty silent. In my head I was screaming though. I thought I was doing out loud but apparently not. With my third, I pushed an hour and I was screaming the last few minutes. Too bad the windows were wide open and we live in a small, very non-sound-proof apartment complex


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)

yup, I screamed with DD. I'm a wuss.


----------



## Mommal (Dec 16, 2007)

I "roared." Kind of like what you'd do if you were trying to lift up a huge heavy weight. "AAARRRRRaaaaaaarrrrgh!" It took 20 minutes, maybe 5 pushes, and about 8 roars to get DD out.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I screamed as loud as I could with my newborn (#4). The only one I made any sound with. She came out OP/facing my thigh, and it was killer.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

With my first two, I did no screaming. I even remember wondering after #1 why someone would scream - I just didn't get it. But with #1 I also never felt an "urge" to push and it took over 2 1/2 hours for me to push him out (after 36+ hours of labor, I definitely felt an urge to get the baby out! but no instinctual pushing urge).

#3 however, I screamed and I screamed loudly. I am sure I scared all the laboring moms on my hospital floor. I also felt an urge to push like I never had before, there was no way I could not push! and I don't think I could have stopped pushing or screaming if you had offered me a million dollars. #3 was out in just a few minutes, so it may have been intense, but it was over quickly.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I never got to pushing, but I screamed throughout my entire labor. I started screaming about 8 in the morning, and I screamed until he was born at 10:30 pm.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

I thought I was being really loud, groaning or roaring through most of my pushing. I thought I was shaking the walls. But my husband tells me I wasn't that loud.







I did scream when his bottom (which had been partway out for a long time, breech baby) finally slipped free, and he was out to the top of his head. Then I screamed again getting the top of his head out. It didn't really hurt, though, it was just so intense, and I was soooo glad to finally be getting him out...


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Yes, and it wasn't even particularly painful. I think I screamed louder than what the pain was, kwim? But screaming felt good. I think about the open, loose mouth helping the vagina be open and loose thing. Maybe that's why.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hapersmion* 
I thought I was being really loud, groaning or roaring through most of my pushing. I thought I was shaking the walls. But my husband tells me I wasn't that loud.









Same here. It wasn't screaming, but felt like I was doing a lot of grunting.


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

I defintely screamed while pushing out dd. She was born in one long, screaming push, with a pause while she was crowning to announce, "this really fucking hurts" and then her head was out. It was definitely screaming, not vocalizing by the end of that labour, and my throat was sore and my voice slightly hoarse for 2-3 days afterwards.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Yep with the last 3. Not a lot but I definitely pushed at one point.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
I am curious if there are other screamers out there. I screamed out my ds. The screaming was completely involuntary. It hurt, but not nearly as much as it sounded like.







I felt bad, I probably made other women change their minds about not having iv narcs or epidurals. I was THAT loud. Thankfully I only pushed 10-15 mins.

So, any other screamers out there?

I screamed through active labor and pushing. I had a beautiful, amazing water birth. It was totally unmedicated and lovely yet I screamed through every contraction. I stopped and asked my midwife why none of the women in the videos we watched screamed. It was so weird, I never scream normally and it really didn't hurt that bad, I just had an overwhelming desire to scream.


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

No I did not scream. My doctor kept telling me to keep in it and use the energy I would used to scream, to push or focus. It must have worked because I only push for about 10 mins.
My second labor was hello jello. I'm still surprised I survived it, and I have a very high pain threshold. I moaned alot, and growled. The nurse who was trying to put in a demerol drip didn't put it in right and the IV flew out of my arm and I sprayed the walls with my blood. My blood pressure must have been really high. I can't remember much, other than praying to just die already.
I know I didn't scream tho, my hubby was screaming for a damn doctor to come, but he was busy watching football in the lounge.

My third was an emergency C/S. So it might have seemed highly innappropriate if I had started screaming while lying numb on an OR table.







Come to think of it tho, it _would_ have been funny! Well maybe not.. maybe its a bad idea to scare the beejeesuses out of people who are currently slicing your abdomen open.


----------



## miss_nikki (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savithny* 

With #2, one big yell -- I was in the tub, thinking I was still pre-transition, my water popped, and she crowned. I got the full FER reponse - (not just the "pressure leads to the urge to push" that people use FER for, but the full "expel the baby at this moment" reflex). And it surprised the BEJEEZUS out of me. Wow. Every L&D nurse plus the midwife came trotting into the jacuzzi room










Quote:


Originally Posted by *yeahwhat* 
I defintely screamed while pushing out dd. She was born in one long, screaming push, with a pause while she was crowning to announce, "this really fucking hurts" and then her head was out. It was definitely screaming, not vocalizing by the end of that labour, and my throat was sore and my voice slightly hoarse for 2-3 days afterwards.

I had the same thing with ds (both dds I had epidurals and was in the hospital) Ds was born at home in a pool. I'd have to watch the video again to know if I screamed or just yelled, but I know I was loud. I got in the pool at midnight, my water burst and tada there was his head. He was born at 12:03.


----------



## potatofairy (Feb 28, 2007)

i think pushing was the only time i was quiet,
the rest of the time i mooed like a cow!


----------



## AimeeandBrian (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommal* 
I "roared." Kind of like what you'd do if you were trying to lift up a huge heavy weight. "AAARRRRRaaaaaaarrrrgh!"

That. I pushed for an hour and a half. I did very loud toning through labour too. I said "oooooouuuuuttt baby" lol


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I roared through labor and screamed through giving birth. I'm quite sure the entire hospital heard me.


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

Yup, I screamed plenty! My bonehead doula at my first birth tried to get me to moan low a la Ina Mae, which was truly awful to be told (as if I was doing it "wrong") but I screamed anyway and during my second birth I screamed too.


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

Low tone groaning/moaning/roaring here.
Couldn't get out a high pitched scream if I wanted to, in labor or otherwise


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

I didn't scream at all. I just made a low-pitched grunting type noise.


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

I didn't make any noises of any sort with DD1 which was a hospital birth, however with DD2 I moaned and groaned throughout the entire labor only 3 1/2 hours but completely silent while pushing.


----------



## maplesugar (May 24, 2005)

I screamed, roared, and yelled. Really loud, I was.

With birth number one, the midwives said yelling would help me, told me to let it all out. Said I was like a mamma bear!

Birth number two, I hollered, but the silly midwife told me to be quiet or I would scare the baby.







: This p!ssed me off. If I need ro scream, I need to scream.

She also ruptured my membranes without asking.







:


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

I screamed at the top of my lungs through both labors. Early in my first labor it worried me that I was screaming so much, but then I gave myself permission to scream as loud as I wanted, and I found that I enjoyed screaming and it really helped.

Both times the midwives were obviously somewhat concerned that I was screaming "too much." They tried to get me to act calmer, breathe differently, make "low" sounds, etc, and it made me mad! With 20 years experience assisting births, wouldn't you think they would understand that some women just want to scream?


----------



## LokiPuck (Jan 11, 2003)

No screaming here. I moaned and groaned some whenever I took a break from pushing. I pushed for just over 20 minutes, and I remember it hurt more NOT to push when I felt the urge. At one point I felt like things were moving too fast and I tried to rest. But ignoring that urge was excruciating and I kind of whimpered and cried. I can't believe it actually felt good to push that baby out.


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

I was a moaner during the contractions. During pushing I was grunting and growling. It was intense. No screaming though.


----------



## anitaj71 (Mar 1, 2006)

It was July my bedroom windows were open. Our bedroom faces the street of our quiet neighborhood. Yes, the lovely lady across the street heard me. Screaming my head off while pushing out my 10lb 2 oz face presentation ds.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I was a low moaner during labor. I was pretty quiet and concentrated on pushing until crowning, then it turned into "OW! OW! OW! OW!" and he was out


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, with dd I screamed. Like _screeamed_ for the 3 minutes she exited me. I just couldn't help it- I literally screamed my head off like the screaming banshee...and I was like, woops, I'm really screaming here.

But with ds I didn't, I just made some noise, and pushed him out(in 4 min). I was being directed by a dr. But with dd I had a midwife, and she let me do my thing and it was a little more wild and intense.
A


----------



## stanswife (Jul 30, 2006)

I have no idea what you would call my noises, but I was definitely LOUD. I've never made those sounds before and can't/won't outside of birth. They were primal and from the bowels and completely involuntary.


----------



## Tulafina (Feb 11, 2007)

I moaned all through the active labor part and when I hit transition I started grunting low and very loud- It sounded very primal- like stanswife mentioned. I have never heard those noises from anyone before and it kind of shocked me(and my DH).
The only time I screamed was when his head came out. He was in a great position but had his hand over his head and man did he come out fast- so I felt myself tear...in 4 places...YOUCH is all I can say. I think that warranted a scream though


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommal* 
I "roared." Kind of like what you'd do if you were trying to lift up a huge heavy weight. "AAARRRRRaaaaaaarrrrgh!" It took 20 minutes, maybe 5 pushes, and about 8 roars to get DD out.

This sounds like mine.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanswife* 
I have no idea what you would call my noises, but I was definitely LOUD. I've never made those sounds before and can't/won't outside of birth. They were primal and from the bowels and completely involuntary.

exactly my exprience w/ dd2


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

I did a lot of deep, roaring, primal yelling when pushing my DS out.


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

I did a lot of "roaring" my dd out while pushing. It felt great and right, and if some bleeping DR had tried to tell me to keep it in and use it to push I would have kicked him in the head. But I guess that's why I had her at home.


----------



## oskie (Mar 7, 2007)

I moaned with pretty much every contraction and screamed through the pushing. It was a low vocalization kind of scream though, not a shriek.

The MW directed me back to the lower pitches every time I started to creep higher b/c she said it would better focus the pushing and she was completely right. I could feel the difference between the low pitch and the high pitch and my total pushing time was only 20 minutes.

I'm sure I was loud as hell, but I didn't care. Some women need epidurals to get through the pain, I need to be loud.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

I was one of those women who found pushing ecstatic, not painful, but I still yelled and screamed involuntarily throughout. It was not really from pain, just some kind of weird energy release. I remember reassuring a student nurse who was terrified by all my noise, and telling her that it didn't really hurt, I just felt like screaming.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I screamed like a banshee from transition until it came time to push. At that point, I started grunting and growling like a warthog in heat.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 
I am curious if there are other screamers out there. I screamed out my ds. The screaming was completely involuntary. It hurt, but not nearly as much as it sounded like.







I felt bad, I probably made other women change their minds about not having iv narcs or epidurals. I was THAT loud. Thankfully I only pushed 10-15 mins.

So, any other screamers out there?

I didn't scream during my first birth, probably as I had an epidural. And I don't think I was breathing. I was trying to breathe in spite of what they were telling me, but it was surreptitiously done.

I made loud groaning noises during my homebirth pushing phase. It is so disturbing to me now, that I can't watch the video, but at the time it felt really good and useful.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maplesugar* 
I screamed, roared, and yelled. Really loud, I was.

With birth number one, the midwives said yelling would help me, told me to let it all out. Said I was like a mamma bear!









: And my MW was right. It was cathartic!

[/QUOTE] Birth number two, I hollered, but the silly midwife told me to be quiet or I would scare the baby.







: This p!ssed me off. If I need ro scream, I need to scream.

She also ruptured my membranes without asking.







:[/QUOTE]

Ugh! Sorry you went through this!







:


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabadger* 
I was one of those women who found pushing ecstatic, not painful, but I still yelled and screamed involuntarily throughout. It was not really from pain, just some kind of weird energy release. I remember reassuring a student nurse who was terrified by all my noise, and telling her that it didn't really hurt, I just felt like screaming.

Oh, yeah, pushing felt wonderful with #1 - contractions didn't hurt, and rather than the ring of fire all I felt was an intense thrumming sensation -- I wouldn't call it ecstatic, but it was not painful and actually energizing.

And I still sounded like a Rumanian weightlifter going for the gold when each contraction hit!


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I'd call it more or a roar or bellow, with some wailing and yodeling thrown in for good measure.







My births were painful, but like mamabadger said, for me it was more about a release of energy. I still get mad thinking about my first midwife who felt it meant I wasn't handling the pain well and needed to "calm down".







: My next three birth were SO much easier when I didn't have those doubts and judgments to deal with and could just give in to the urge to make noise.


----------



## loudmama (Mar 12, 2005)

Ya, I screamed. DS came out so fast & didn't realize I was in labor until my water broke. Then BAM, I had to push. I was in the hospital on bedrest & they had to move me to a birth suite on another floor. They were telling me not to push in the elevator. Once I was in a room, I just screamed. They did tell me at one point to focus my energy elsewhere, but he flew out. It was crazy fast.

With my DD, I did vocalize, but after 7 hours of pushing, & a a c-section.

L


----------



## 3xx1xyFamily (Nov 25, 2007)

I was fairly quiet, grunting mostly. I let out one huge scream when DD's elbow tried to come out with her head (midwife had to help pull her arm down)... that really hurt.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savithny* 
I wouldn't call it ecstatic, but it was not painful and actually energizing.

DITTO! I almost want to describe it as pleasure. It felt so good to be pushing.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

I screamed. My instinct was to throw my head back and scream like crazy while pushing. Unfortunately, that didn't move the baby down. I was coached to tip my head down and push while grunting or not making noise. That worked extremely well.

I vocalized from active labor onwards - moaning, then really loud moaning, and then when I went to push as I said I screamed. But stopped since it was counterproductive. I sure wanted to, though. Ugh, I was just so focused on having it be over by that point!

Transition was quite long for me (7.5 hours) and both transition and pushing were excruciating. Pushing was only 25 min.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I did really well up until 8 cm. I was calm, somewhat comfortable and then WHAMO I got a pain so bad it felt like someone was crunching my insides with a vice. I let out a yell that had the nurses running from the end of the hallway thinking the baby was crowning...

After that initial holler I was pretty good, but it was good one!


----------



## aaronsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

I screamed my head off but the pushing actually felt good in comparison. It was just a primal instinct, like screaming gave me the strength to push when I was exhausted. Plus, it's so liberating. It's one of the few times in life when you can scream your lungs out and nobody will look at you like you have 3 heads.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

I screamed during labor, really loudly, and it was such sweet relief. All the hospital staff in the room hated me for it though, and made it known that I was doing something "wrong". I don't remember if I screamed during pushing. I don't think I did though, I just remember pushing, and maybe grunting a little.


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm another one who did something along the lines of a growl/roar/grunt.







: I was very specific in my birth plan about no coached pushing but my dh coaching my vocals. He's in the military so teaching me how to roar properly was probably right up his ally!







:

I was making fun of something he said a couple weeks ago and he suddenly did some sort of roaring/growling noise back at me. It took me a minute to realize what he was doing and I suddenly said, "Is that what i sounded like?"









An hour after I delivered, a tour came through the hospital. Thank heavens I delivered when I did. I would hate to have scared anyone away from a natural birth.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

I was definitely vocal. I described it as screaming and loud when talking about it with my mom later on. She was there, and she didn't feel I was screaming or loud at all, so I dunno. I do know that the doctor talked to me in between contractions at one point...she said it was fine to vocalize, but to try to keep my voice lower in pitch because I guess I was pretty high up there and she was figuring I wouldn't be talking the next day if I continued, LOL! She was right, too, my voice sounded like crap the next day.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I wouldn't call it screaming, but I was very loud. It was a very low pitched roaring sound that I couldn't help making anymore then I could stop pushing at that point. I'm sure the ob that felt a need to come in my room thought something was wrong from the noise level. My me on the other hand just sat and waited for ds to come out, exactly what I wanted


----------



## Kikwembe (Jan 19, 2007)

I screamed like a crazy banshee.







And, like you, it didn't hurt nearly as much as it sounded...it was more of my war cry







It felt better to scream, so I did. Fortunately, I only pushed for maybe 6min, and it was a water birth. I tell myself that the water muffled the noise for dd's first impression of the world.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

I screamed so loud during those pitocin contractions, nurses were coming into the room from the OTHER SIDE of the birthing department to see if I was dying.










-Caitrin


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

I gave myself full permission before the birth to scream and holler and curse and groan. I really expected to. But I wound up laboring really quietly. I just made little moans during the peak of contractions. They sound strangely, um, erotic. The audio track to my birth video sounds sort of like a dirty movie.
During the birth classes, my awesome midwifes said they encourage mamas to make any kind of vocalization that helps or feels natural, but if the cries take on a panicked sound, they try to reroute them.


----------



## StrawHatBrat (Jan 5, 2005)

I screamed. Seriously screamed. And she was out quickly without a tear at all.







I had to... it was involuntary. The screams couldn't be held back.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Another 'roarer' here. Pushing is very hard work and felt so good that there was no way I could not vocalise it. It was also very very loud. I hope any expectant mothers at the hospital heard the joy in my roar, and didnt assume it was hurting.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I roared and grunted. I can't say if I screamed. I don't think so.

In my first labor the doctor told me to stop making noise when pushing because it would be counterproductive. I knew she was full of it but I made a strangled-sounding attempt to stop vocalizing.

Dd#2 was a hb. No attempt to halt vocalization and no one shouting at me to PUSH either. It was much easier.


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Does screaming at the television during "A Baby Story" and other televised births count?


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sage_SS* 
My doctor kept telling me to keep in it and use the energy I would used to scream, to push or focus. It must have worked because I only push for about 10 mins.

I dunno. I'm always skeptical when I hear about this sort of "advice" from doctors. Since the emphasis is on *no* sounds (keeping it in) versus the _type_ of sound, I think it's got a lot more to do with keeping the hospital quiet for the other patients within earshot. 10 minutes is great, but who knows! Maybe it would have been 5 if you had been encouraged to fully go with your body's signals.









Anyway, for me:

I screamed a lot (high-pitched) during the 45 minutes of pushing with my first. It was not nice.

Then I read "Birthing from Within". Using long, low vocalizations totally worked for me in keeping myself calm, relaxed, "floating on the tide" of the transactions, etc. This worked A-1 for me in my following 3 deliveries. In each of them, I had a loud, throaty involuntary yell right as the baby was emerging. It was just intense.


----------



## cheeseRjedi (Jun 5, 2005)

Not screamed so much as roared.


----------



## Mamatolea (Jan 17, 2007)

I was a







and my mom was here(along with the rest of all of our family) and she was SUPER nervous, so I kept it in. My midwife finally told me, you need to push effectively, let out some screams and let them know this baby is coming! Then I started to be too high pitched, so she told me to get LOW and I did and then it was like 3 pushes later!

I will SO not be holding back this time! Grunting and moaning helped me pushed right!!


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

I screamed with DD1, and the OB told me to stop screaming because I was wasting energy screaming and not pushing. Well excuse me lady I was in freaking pain!







:

With DD2 I didn't make a peep until her head and body came through and I screeched once. But hers was a much gentler birth.


----------



## so_blessed (Dec 24, 2007)

honeydee, that's amazing that the OB told you that. When I was pushing out #4, my midwive told me to be louder, because if she could not hear me, I wasn't pushing effectively! I wasn't consciously trying to be quiet, but she actually reminded me several times to be louder!

I vocalized (more like moans and groans) during all four deliveries. I _screamed_ when they used forceps on me (no meds) with DS1. I never realized they actually put them _inside_ of you, with the baby's head....I don't know what I was thinking! That hurt way more than the contractions.


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes, but it was more like roaring I guess. (and cussing







). My throat (along with the rest of my body) was sore for a few days. I pushed on and off for almost 4 hours. It was a lot more painful than I had thought it would be. And I never felt that instinct to push. I'm hoping next time will be better.







:


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *so_blessed* 
honeydee, that's amazing that the OB told you that. When I was pushing out #4, my midwive told me to be louder, because if she could not hear me, I wasn't pushing effectively! I wasn't consciously trying to be quiet, but she actually reminded me several times to be louder!

Yeah there were a lot of things about that birth that amazed me too, and not in a good way!









I attended a doula workshop 3 years ago and our instructor told us that for her second birth in a hospital she wanted things quiet and she vocalized because she felt that it made getting through the contractions easier and the nurse kept coming in and telling her that she "should really get an epidural so she would be quiet already!"

Unbelievable.


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

No, I didn't scream. When I was ready to push, I was just so happy to be able to work with the contractions. I may have grunted as I pushed, but that was it. However, I am one of those weird women who thinks it felt good to be able to push. Tha pain just magically went away when I was pushing. All I felt were the surges. Oh and I pushed for over an hour. Darn that big head!


----------



## poetesss (Mar 2, 2006)

I was a screamer. Vocalizations, screaming, whatever you wanna call it. I always thought it weird that unhindered, natural birthing is usually viewed as more quiet and introspective but I screamed my heart out and it felt so flippin' awesome! I was like a mamabear on a mission and it felt really good to just scream.

During the part of pushing when I was in the car on the way to the birth center (at the time I didn't even know was pushing), I sang. It wasn't a conscious thing, but it was like this song just came from somewhere somehow. I know that sounds horribly corny like something from one of Ina May's books or something but I swear it's true! :LOL


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Another roarer here. Completely involuntary - he was a bigger baby with a nuchal hand who descended super fast, so it was rather intense. I was so glad our downstairs neighbor was out of town that night!


----------



## bestjobever (Jun 7, 2007)

I have to give lots of kudos to my doula for keeping me focused during the pushing. When I would start to "scream", she would encourage me to vocalize in lower (not quieter) groans and moans. I could feel the difference. THe gutteral noises gave me strength, the screaming would drain me. Although, I admit, at the last minute, when I was about to be through it all, I screamed "GET IT OUT!"







And there she was. I was so in love with DD, and so over the pain of labor, that at first I didn't know what the doctor was talking about when he told me to push again... oh yeah, the placenta!


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

I roared, moaned, screamed, and otherwise vocalized. At the very very end though (last few pushes), I was silent.

And like PPs, my doula and MW encouraged me to keep my vocalizing low (not quiet).


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teensy* 
I ... felt an urge to push like I never had before, there was no way I could not push! and I don't think I could have stopped pushing or screaming if you had offered me a million dollars.









:

The first 15 or so hours of labor it were very sexy sounding as I moaned my husband's name on every contraction...."Oh Leo....oh, oh, ohhhh Leeeoooooo."

Transition: I was moaning/growling/roaring my ass off.

And during the 40 minutes of pushing I was pretty much screaming during contractions and then asking/begging how much longer did I have to go through this in between.

My midwife was trying to get me to relax and breathe, but let me tell you, like Teensy said there was no "NOT" pushing. Telling me to breathe instead of push was like telling me to stop a speeding train with my bare hands. I finally pushed dd out in one big push, unfortunately I tore in 4 places so will try to do things differently this time around!


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

I was vocalizing *in between* pushes as suggested by my midwife to sort of keep me focused and not push when there wasn't a contraction (I needed to push so bad even when I wasn't contracting).

It was more like a very low, guttural "buhhh-buhhh" sound. At the point of pushing, I could not scream even if I had wanted to. Too exhausted and too much in pain.


----------



## selendang (Jul 15, 2006)

i was pretty quiet for ost of labour, but let it all out during the pushing. i may have woken up my neighbours down the street i was so loud!


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockies5* 
does roaring count? I mostly swear and pray and roar. dd's head was askew.









: That'd be me...and I was really surprised when it happened. I was at home so I didn't have to worry about what anyone else thought which was REALLY nice. It was definitely a much lower sound...


----------



## laurencita (Feb 1, 2008)

I clearly remember screaming, "Just take her out! Just take her out!" several times.


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

I did a lot of "omm"ing during labor but when it came time to get that baby out I did scream! It was totally instinctual. My throat was sore for the next few days.


----------

